
The Company Formerly Known as Rap Genius Is Once Again Enmeshed in Controversy - pigpaws
http://recode.net/2016/03/28/the-company-formerly-known-as-rap-genius-is-once-again-enmeshed-in-controversy/
======
legitster
This seems like a case of someone going out of their way to get morally
outraged. The argument is that sites want to be able to censor comments made
about their content on a third party platform. How is this any different than
censoring comments made here or on Reddit?

------
bitwize
So because I'm a shitlord I keep losing track of what the current orthodoxy
is, but apparently MiSTing counts as "harassment and abuse". Got it. I'll keep
that in mind.

